# pipe fitting or plumbing jobs



## davidn330 (Dec 1, 2008)

hi there,I was wondering can anyone tell me is it possible for me to get a good fairly rreasonably paid job in Dubai at plumbing or pipe fitting im fully qualifed im 25 from ireland have a good knowledge of my trade my friends are moving out there they are all enginneers and quantity suveyors i think it is probably hopeless???? please help


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Unless you want to work for about 700 dirhams a month forget it.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

davidn330 said:


> hi there,I was wondering can anyone tell me is it possible for me to get a good fairly rreasonably paid job in Dubai at plumbing or pipe fitting im fully qualifed im 25 from ireland have a good knowledge of my trade my friends are moving out there they are all enginneers and quantity suveyors i think it is probably hopeless???? please help


Very unlikely mate, Sorry. Most of that work is done by labourers from the Indian Sub-continent...

...The situation in construction appears to be very unstable that even QS and Engineers are worried about whether they will have a job. If you (and they) already have a job back in Eire I would be very wary about coming over here right now.

Sorry


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

If you are an EU citizen and a common laborer wanting to make more money then I would suggest Norway. Sure it has it's downsides. But plumbers, scaffolders and such live a middle-class living there. You'll work less and be paid more. You will just have to suck it in and deal with long, cold, dark winters. But heh, that's why they invented binge-drinking.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> If you are an EU citizen and a common laborer wanting to make more money then I would suggest Norway. Sure it has it's downsides. But plumbers, scaffolders and such live a middle-class living there. You'll work less and be paid more. You will just have to suck it in and deal with long, cold, dark winters. But heh, that's why they invented binge-drinking.


not like were not used to drinking did you not go to the red cow hotel for the canada job fair


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> not like were not used to drinking



Yeah, but the difference is they consume in 2 nights what it takes you guys 5 days to consume.


----------



## davidn330 (Dec 1, 2008)

*norway*



DesertStranded said:


> If you are an EU citizen and a common laborer wanting to make more money then I would suggest Norway. Sure it has it's downsides. But plumbers, scaffolders and such live a middle-class living there. You'll work less and be paid more. You will just have to suck it in and deal with long, cold, dark winters. But heh, that's why they invented binge-drinking.


thanks for the help i was living in norway from january this year till august great money but couldn handle the way they live snowboarding was the only form of entertainment, but could end up back out there yet thanks!!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

davidn330 said:


> thanks for the help i was living in norway from january this year till august great money but couldn handle the way they live snowboarding was the only form of entertainment, but could end up back out there yet thanks!!


Yeah. I lived there almost two years and I don't even ski!

Personally, I liked the culture in Germany better. However, it's really hard to get a work permit for Germany since the unemployment is so high. It was 11% when I left. 
Otherwise, I would have suggested you hang out in a Biergarten with the Germs.


----------

